# Wtb original 74 Yamaha Moto -Bike



## vastingray (Aug 2, 2021)

Wtb original 1974  Yamaha Moto Bike  thx for any help


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2021)

.


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Oct 1, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Wtb original 1974  Yamaha Moto Bike  thx for any help



Are you still looking? I may know where one is. I am not sure if he sold it or not.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2021)

Dont know how those pics ended up here.my apologies.it wont let me edit the post.moderators could you please remove this post


----------

